# Firmware Question...for Tivo HD



## Dbozz (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi All. I'm new to this board and am sorry if this issue was covered earlier. 

Anyway, I hope someone can help with a problem I've encountered with a new Sony 52"XBR4 I just purchased for use with a Tivo HD box. I transfered my Direct TV service over to Time Warner (a cable company) in order to use the Tivo HD, as it won't work with Direct. I'm using a 'gold tipped' HDMI Monster cable to connect. 

The problem seems to be (after weeks of reasearch) that the Sony is looking for 3.1 Firmware but the Tivo unit, I'm told, only has 2.1 Firmware. This creates a pop-up that says 'HDMI Cable is Prohibited' for a few seconds every time I turn on my TV. Worse, I'm not getting all of Tivo's sound effects. It's missing many bells and dings that are there when I use component cables, which were suggested for me to try instead of the HDMI. Frankly, there is very little picture difference between using the HDMI cables as opposed to the component cables, but I know I'm missing sound enhancement. And if it isn't coming through with the Tivo sounds, what other sounds might be missing?

Anyway, is it possible to get 3.1 firmware for this unit? If so, how is it installed? If not, does anyone know if any of the higher end Tivos with longer recording times have 3.1 firmware? I don't want to have to use analogue cables after investing so much in this incredible Hi Def. Sony. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions you might have.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

re: sounds, tivo-generated sounds are only merged in analog... if you are watching something that is providing digital soundtrack and you've connected using a cable that supports digital (toslink does, and I think HDMI does, too), then you lose the blips and bleeps


----------



## Dbozz (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks, but in that case, why do I get some sounds (like the 'ding' accessing Tivo Central and the 'pop' when scrolling down on Tivo Central) and not others?...like the pop when the guide slides in or the pops scrolling down it?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

when the guide is up, the sound is still coming through from whatever show you're watching... if that's digital, same issue


----------



## Dbozz (Jan 8, 2008)

So, in effect, Tivo HD is not made for use with digital, hi def. television. 
Thus, the constant window that says, "HDMI Cable Prohibited". Interesting.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Dbozz said:


> So, in effect, Tivo HD is not made for use with digital, hi def. television.
> Thus, the constant window that says, "HDMI Cable Prohibited". Interesting.


no idea... nothing I posted leads to that conclusion... I'm not sure if ANY boxes that handle digital audio merge sound effects (or even try) into a digital stream.


----------

